# your theme song.



## foxmusk (Jun 19, 2009)

the lyrics to what you consider to be your theme song or songs. go!


----------



## Linzys (Jun 20, 2009)

"I'm Gay" by Bowling for Soup



(This fucking song is all personality) 
(Dude, that's the shit!) 

Well we've all heard about 
how the guys in the band 
Weren't the popular kids in school 
And now you hate your parents 
'cause of the way you turned out 
But in the end the blame's on you 

And we all sympathize with your torn-apart heart 
And your really artistic worldly views 
It sells records when you're sad these days 
It's super cool to be mad these days 

I think rock and roll is really funny 
when it's serious 

Don't hate us 'cause we're happy 
Don't hate us 'cause we're beautiful 
Don't hate us if we make you smile 
Or if we go the extra mile 
To make someone feel better 
on a really shitty day 
And if you're hearing what I'm saying then 
I want to hear you say, "I'm gay!" (I'm gay!) 
Say, "I'm gay!" (I'm gay!) 

Let's start a movement, let's start it right now 
And if you don't know where to start 
I can show you I'm your new team captain 
Put your left hand over your heart 
and repeat after me 

It's perfectly fine to be a happy individual 
It's perfectly fine to be a happy individual 
Chris, Gary? You guys wanna join in? 
(Yeah, buddy. Sure. Sorry Dude) 
It's perfectly fine to be a happy individual 
It's perfectly fine to be a happy individual 
Very Nice. Very Nice. 

Don't hate us 'cause we're happy 
Don't hate us 'cause we're miserable 
Don't hate us if we make you smile 
Or if we go the extra mile 
To make someone feel better on a really shitty day 
And if you're hearing what I'm saying then 
I want to hear you say, "I'm gay!" (I'm gay!) 
Say, "I'm gay!" (I'm gay!) 

That's right, ladies and gentleman! 
Pick up the phone 
'cause Bowling For Soup is on the line! 
And you don't have to be sad anymore! 
You don't have to be mad anymore! 
We can all join hands and do ring around 
the freaking rosie! 
In fact, can we can get some "La la"s up in here? 

It sells records when you're sad these days 
It's super cool to be mad these days 
I think rock and roll is really funny 
When it's serious 

Yo, where my "La la"s at! 

La la-la la, la-la la-la 
La la la la 
La la-la la, la-la la-la 
La la la la 
La la-la la, la-la la-la 
La la la la 
La la-la la, la-la la-la 
La la la la 
La la-la la, la-la la-la


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 20, 2009)

Garbage - Androgyny 

When everything is going wrong
And you cant see the point in going on
Well nothing in life is set in stone
Theres nothing that cant be turned around

Nobody wants to feel alone
And everybody wants to love someone
Out of the tree go pick a plum
Why cant we all just get along? 

Boys in the girls room
Girls in the men's room
You free your mind in your androgyny
Boys in the parlor
They're getting harder
Ill free your mind and your androgyny

No sweeter a taste that you could find
Than fruit hanging ripe upon the vine
Theres never been an http://www.lyricsfreak.com/g/garbage/androgyny_20057878.html#oyster so divine
A river deep that never runs dry

The birds and bees they hum along
Like treasures they twinkle in the sun
Get on board and have some fun
Take what you need to turn you on

Behind closed doors and under stars
It doesnt matter where you are
Collecting jewels that catch your eye
Dont let a soulmate pass you by


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Evanescence- My Immortal from the fallen album.

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
Because your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone.

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just to real
There is just to much time can not erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd chase away all of your fears
And I've held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
But now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts my once plesant dreams
Your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just to real
There is just to much time can not erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd chase away all of your fears
And I've held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
And through you're still with me
I've been alone all along.


A bit depressing but you'd understand if you got to really know me.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

there's only two for me. i'll post the other later.

"Going for the Gold"
Bright Eyes.

_There's a voice on the phone
Telling what had happened
Some kind of confusion
More like a disaster
And it wondered how you were left unaffected
But you had no knowledge
No, the chemicals covered you
And so a jury was formed
As more liquor was poured
No need for conviction
They're not thirsting for justice
But slept with the lies
I keep inside my head
I found out I was guilty
I found out I was guilty
But I won't be around for the sentencing
Because I'm leaving
On the next airplane

And though I know that my actions are impossible to justify
They seem adequate to fill up my time
And if I could talk to myself like I was someone else
Then maybe I could take your advice
And I wouldn't act like such an asshole all the time

There's a film on the wall
Makes the people look small
Who are sitting beside it
All consumed in the drama
They must return to their lives
Once the hero has died
They will drive to the office
Stopping somewhere for coffee
Where the folk singers, poets, and playwrights convene
Dispensing their wisdom
Oh, dear amateur orator
They will detail their pain
In some standard refrain
They will recite their sadness
Like it's some kind of contest
Well, if it is
I think I am winning it
All beaming with confidence
As I make my final lap
The gold medal gleams
So hang it around my neck
Because I am deserving it
The champion of idiots

But a kid carries his Walkman on that long bus ride to Omaha
I know a girl who cries when she practices violin
Because each note sounds so pure
It just cuts into her
And then the melody comes pouring out her eyes
Now to me, everything else, it just sounds like a lie._


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have theme songs. I have soundtracks.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

VNV Nation- Darkangel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3-IPG-XnaU

In your dream you see me clear 
I have no restraint, no fear 
powerless i watched from faces i'd assumed. 
my purpose set. My will defined. 
Caress the air. Embrace the skies. 
Escape the sorrow and restraint of mortal cities. 
Give me time I will be clear. Given time you'll understand. 
What posseses me to right what you have suffered. 
I'm in this mood because of scorn. I'm in a mood for total war. 
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward. 
So many years I stood among 
the thoughts and tears of those i served. 
Among my own I was alone through my own doing. 
All the years i walked unknown behind the faces I assumed. 
Powerless to clear your mind of what you'd suffered. 
They fall again. 
They fall again. 
Give me time I will be clear. 
Given time you'll understand 
what posseses me to right what you have suffered. 
I'm in this mood because of scorn. 
I'm in a mood for total war. 
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward. 
There is no faith in which to hide. 
Even truth is filled with lies. 
Doubting angels fall to walk among the living. 
I'm in this mood because of scorn. 
I'm in a mood for total war. 
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward. 
I'd only come here seeking peace. 
I'd only come here seeking me. 
It seems I came to leave.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 20, 2009)

Dramamine - Modest Mouse (just because i've listened to it so many times)

Travelling swallowing dramamine
Feeling spaced breathing out listerine
Id said what Id said that Id tell ya
And that youd killed the better part of me
If you could just milk it for everything
Ive said what Id said and you know what I mean
But I still cant focus on anything
We kiss on the mouth but still cough down our sleeves
Travelling swallowing dramamine
Look at your face like youre killed in a dream
And you think youve figured out everything
I think I know my geometry pretty damn well
You say what you need so youll get more
If you could just milk it for everything
Ive said what I said and you know what I mean
But I cant still focus on anything


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> Dramamine - Modest Mouse (just because i've listened to it so many times)
> 
> Travelling swallowing dramamine
> Feeling spaced breathing out listerine
> ...



Cant say much about Dramamine, but Diphenhydramine made me hold a perfectly logical conversation with people that did not exist (Moreso, friends of mine that I knew were not in my house). I also opened doors in my house to rooms that werent ever on the original floorplan. And little creaks in the floorboard turned into whispers carrying little messages.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 20, 2009)

"Revelry" - Kings of Leon (as featured in my sig)

What a night for a dance, 
You know I'm a dancing machine
With a fire in my bones
And the sweet taste of kerosene

I get lost in the night
So high I don't want to come down
To face the loss
Of the good thing
That I had found

Woo hoo hoooo
Woo hoo hoooo

In the dark of the night
I can hear you callin my name
With the hardest of hearts, 
I still feel full of pain

So I drink and I smoke
And I ask if you're ever around 
Even though it was me who drove us
Right in the ground

See the time we shared it
Was precious to me
But all the while
I was dreamin of revelry

I wanna run baby run
Like a stream down a mountainside
With the wind at my back
I don't ever even bat an eye

Just know it was you all along
Who had a hold of my heart
But the demon and me
Were the best of friends from the start

So the time we shared it
Was precious to me
All the while
I was dreamin of revelry
Dreamin of revelry

And I told myself boy away you go 
It rained so hard that it felt like snow
Everything came tumbling down on me

In the back of the woods
In the dark of night
The Palest of the old moonlight
Everything just felt so incomplete
Dreamin of revelry


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeD8...a.com/wiki/Boogie_Man&feature=player_embedded

all instrumental.
perfect for walking, and the way i want to die and R.I.P.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 20, 2009)

Blue by Eiffel 65
     or
If I Had A Rocket Launcher by Byruce Cockburn

I can't decide.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Blue by Eiffel 65
> or
> If I Had A Rocket Launcher by Byruce Cockburn
> 
> I can't decide.



Dont you have Aspergers, or something like that?


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2009)

:v

Because, seriously, 99% of people who choose their 'theme songs' cannot apply Linkin Park / some weeaboo music / stuff like Dies Irae to themselves like they think.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Dont you have Aspergers, or something like that?


 Is there something you want? If so, spit it out. I don't like these kind of games.


----------



## Azure (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel like this sometimes.  It really changes a lot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jenMJ0UOc

Now back to Fallout 3.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> :v
> 
> Because, seriously, 99% of people who choose their 'theme songs' cannot apply Linkin Park / some weeaboo music / stuff like Dies Irae to themselves like they think.



i love you


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

Meshuggah-Rational Gaze

Squint your eyes to see clearly. Blur reality to make
it real
Let focus go from your deceiving eyes to know what's
been concealed
We've all been blinded - Subjects to visual
misinformation
A systematic denial of the crystalline

To see the fine grain, to read the hidden words
The context of parallel truth - Devoid of
fragmentation

Our light-induced image of truth - Filtered blank of
its substance
As our eyes won't adhere to intuitive lines
Everything examined, Separated, one thing at a time
The harder we stare the more complete the
disintegration. -Dissolution

Eyes re-opened, Reasoning focalized, Receptors
activated

Perspectives distorted
The ladder beyond our grasp
The twin-headed serpent forever hidden
Where's the true knowledge -
Where engines of the sane & insanity merge
The clarity. The unity

Reality untouchable, transparent, invisible
to our fixed, restricted fields of vision
Existence taken for granted. -Absolute

Possessed, owned, controlled
By the common sense-infected rational gaze
Onward forever we walk among the ignorant
Never stray from the common lines


----------

